# Moving FSC codes to new CIC



## monicho (2 mo ago)

shawnsheridan said:


> 1) Install new CIC
> 2) Wipe Donor FSC Codes from Donor CIC
> 3) Install original car VIN Matching FSC Codes
> 4) VO Code CIC to car


Thanks, I needed more thorough help with esys, since it is my first time using it... Do I need to get any other FSC codes or the ones from the car are good?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

monicho said:


> Thanks, I needed more thorough help with esys, since it is my first time using it... Do I need to get any other FSC codes or the ones from the car are good?


You need only your original factory issued FSC Codes, and then maybe new Map FSC Code to install latest map.


----------



## monicho (2 mo ago)

shawnsheridan said:


> You need only your original factory issued FSC Codes, and then maybe new Map FSC Code to install latest map.


Where can I get the proper esys and psdzdata, I already bought an ENET cable?
If I am understanding correctly - I will be able to generate my original FSC codes from other modules? Since my original cic is dead, I cannot really extract anything from it.





Found this video and I am wondering if that is the whole procedure.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

monicho said:


> Where can I get the proper esys and psdzdata, I already bought an ENET cable?
> If I am understanding correctly - I will be able to generate my original FSC codes from other modules? Since my original cic is dead, I cannot really extract anything from it.
> 
> Found this video and I am wondering if that is the whole procedure.


No, you cannot generate any FSC Code, except the map update FSC Code, and no that Video is only importing them. PM sent.


----------

